# recommend a hardy easy to take care of plant



## louietsang (Jun 15, 2012)

i plan to raise 1 betta maybe a few tetras once my tank is cycled, what would be a good starter plant, i also have crush coral/shells as the substrate on the bottom, no gravel. the least maintenance the better i guess and something that doesnt grow crazy and take up a lot of room.*c/p*


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

louietsang said:


> i plan to raise 1 betta maybe a few tetras once my tank is cycled, what would be a good starter plant, i also have crush coral/shells as the substrate on the bottom, no gravel. the least maintenance the better i guess and something that doesnt grow crazy and take up a lot of room.*c/p*


Hello lou...

Varieties of Anubias or Java fern are easy. Just attach the plants to driftwood or lava rock with black sewing thread and put them on the bottom of the tank and you're done. No special lighting or nutrient demands.

B


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Java moss is great. Same instructions as above for Java fern. When Java Moss gets too big jsut reach in and pull off a piece (it comes apart easily) and give it to a friend who might want it.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Java Fern is the way to go for super easy care. I don't even stick mine on rocks or wood. I just plant it the substrate like a regular plants.


----------



## louietsang (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks guys! will look into it once i get the lil guy situated.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

louietsang said:


> i plan to raise 1 betta maybe a few tetras once my tank is cycled, what would be a good starter plant, i also have crush coral/shells as the substrate on the bottom, no gravel. the least maintenance the better i guess and something that doesnt grow crazy and take up a lot of room.*c/p*


Anubias is one of my favorite plants, and you couldn't get much easier although it is slow growing.

As far as your substrate goes you know that crushed coral and shells will raise water hardness and pH? Some people with low water hardness use a small quantity to stabilize or raise pH but if you have it for your whole substrate it will send your pH through the roof. It is usually only used as a substrate like that for salt water tanks, or hard water cichlids. Most tetras and even bettas prefer a low pH and soft water.


----------



## louietsang (Jun 15, 2012)

this is why i like this forum, if i only knew before hand... stupid idiot salesperson said it was fine for all fishes/aquarium styles.
ok say i were to switch to gravel since i think my tank is cycled and i really don't wanna sit thru another 2-3 weeks of that... if i were to scoop out the substrate for gravel will the ph eventually level out? with a water change? i think that was the only thing that measured high for me when i tested the water.

and that plant ill be looking into, i dont mind slow growers, just want something i don't need to tend to that often.

p.s. i would rather try to lower the ph w/o using 3rd party chemicals... i hear they dont really work if they do it'll revert back to high ph after it wears off.


----------



## louietsang (Jun 15, 2012)

i wanna throw in again also i plan to jsut raise a betta a few tetras for company. nothing too serious but i want them to live as long as i can have them for  dont wanna be those guys who let their **** die and then re buy new ones... trying to be as perfect as i can.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

louietsang said:


> this is why i like this forum, if i only knew before hand... stupid idiot salesperson said it was fine for all fishes/aquarium styles.
> ok say i were to switch to gravel since i think my tank is cycled and i really don't wanna sit thru another 2-3 weeks of that... if i were to scoop out the substrate for gravel will the ph eventually level out? with a water change? i think that was the only thing that measured high for me when i tested the water.
> 
> and that plant ill be looking into, i dont mind slow growers, just want something i don't need to tend to that often.
> ...


I would scoop out the old substrate and replace with gravel. I'd maybe do a 50% water change every day for 3 days. Water changes shouldn't effect you cycle much. The two places where you have the most bacteria are in the substrate and in the filter media so only issue is that you are getting rid of the bacteria that are in your substrate but seeing as you still have the filter I'd guess it will only cause a small pump in the cycle and it will soon catch up again.

If you want to be sure the substrate you have is effecting your pH. Test the water that comes from the tap and compare, but if it is crushed coral and shells it will raise pH for sure.

Don't get discouraged, we are all learning in this hobby .


----------



## louietsang (Jun 15, 2012)

awesome, once i get some free time during the week ill do this.


----------

